# Hey Deeker!!!!



## jjett84724 (Jul 5, 2011)

Deek,

My son drew the early any bull youth tag. Have you hunted the North Slope? We are planning at least one scouting trip. Any ideas on where to go?

Thanks
Jesse


----------



## deeker (Jul 8, 2011)

jjett84724 said:


> Deek,
> 
> My son drew the early any bull youth tag. Have you hunted the North Slope? We are planning at least one scouting trip. Any ideas on where to go?
> 
> ...


 
Hmmmmmmm, never hunted the North Slope, have hunted on the Ashley Whiterocks and Yellowstone area though.

I will have to look at the map, and make a few phone calls.

Congrats on the permit. Season dates and weapon?

Keep me posted.

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Jul 8, 2011)

Which one? I have hunted in the Three Corners and West Daggett.

These may be the deer units? Need the unit number to get more information.

8a = North Slope, Summit
8b = North Slope, West Daggett
8c = North Slope, Three Corners


----------



## jjett84724 (Jul 8, 2011)

deeker said:


> Which one? I have hunted in the Three Corners and West Daggett.
> 
> These may be the deer units? Need the unit number to get more information.
> 
> ...


 
We were thinking up by the three corners. The dates are 09/17-25/11 (any weapon), the height of the rut. We have been told there are some good opportunities for a branch antlered bull up that way. Heck, what 13 year old boy wouldn't want to shoot a bull? I have a suppresed .308 that I'm confident out to 800 yards with...hmmm...this could be really fun.


----------



## deeker (Jul 8, 2011)

jjett84724 said:


> We were thinking up by the three corners. The dates are 09/17-25/11 (any weapon), the height of the rut. We have been told there are some good opportunities for a branch antlered bull up that way. Heck, what 13 year old boy wouldn't want to shoot a bull? I have a suppresed .308 that I'm confident out to 800 yards with...hmmm...this could be really fun.


 
We have hunted deer/elk/geese and grouse there.

Check out the Jarvie ranch and the swinging bridge over the green river.

Study the topo maps.....water in the area.....private land.....hay fields.....and a lot of scenery......take a good camera. May be open to four wheelers to? Not sure.


----------

